# Buying From The Usa With 300 Dollars, But Which One



## kc104 (May 1, 2009)

Ok guys, my brother is going to USA for 2 weeks and I think Amazon are going to be able to ship goods to his hotel. So the budget is 300 dollars.

this is what I am thinking -

(for cheaper watches i will buy 2 i.e. one for 150 dollars and one for 100 dollars or just one for over 250)

----------------------------------------------------------------------

(1) Invicta pro diver 8926 (rolex submariner homage) auto

Price = 70 dollars

----------------------------------------------------------------------

(2) Invicta reserve - quartz










big watch + heavy

Price = 220 dollars

-----------------------------------------------------------------------

(3) Orient Men's Power Reserve Semi-Skeleton Black Automatic Watch #CFM00002B










price = 190 dollars

------------------------------------------------------------------------

(4) Stuhrling Original Men's Lifestyle 'Winchester Elite' Skeleton Automatic Watch #165A.33112










price = 155 dollars

----------------------------------------------------------------------------

(5) Nautica NST chrono










Price = 110 dollars

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------

----------------------------------------------------------------------------

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------

Pls note - I like all the watches I have listed, just looking for some opinions on what others would go for, looks and mechanism wise.

PLs make other suggestions too. However nothing that can be purchased for similar prices in the UK as I would just buy it here. Like the Orient diver - it is relativly the same price. I will look around more and add some more watches if i find them


----------



## kc104 (May 1, 2009)

Add some more options :

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

(6) Swiss Legend Men's GMT World Timer Stainless Steel Watch #900113-22










price = 150 dollars

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

er.....none of 'em


----------



## kc104 (May 1, 2009)

don't be shy mrteatime, tell me what you would do with the money


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

kc104 said:


> don't be shy mrteatime, tell me what you would do with the money


sndaa61 and invicta 7042

and you'll get 2 cents change :hypocrite:


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

or go for something a little different.....zodiac seagragon


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)




----------



## Citiz (Nov 18, 2009)

I would defo go for the zodiac seagragon, lovely looking watch :thumbsup:


----------



## kc104 (May 1, 2009)

That zodiac is not bad but not quite my style. I do not want to miss this opportunity. I am basically looking for something that is quite a lot cheaper in the US than in the UK - for example the Invicta 8926 - this watch is 70 dollars so ending up at around 45 pounds. It's over 120 - 150 over here.

I am not buying for the sake of, I actually like that watch - same with all the ones listed - but don't know much about them.

Of all the makes listed so far which is the best movement (my guess would be the orient). I do like that skeleton one but have not come across Stuhrling or swiss legend yet.

I have seen nautica in Ernst and Jones in this country.


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

well....quartz is quartz.....your only getting accuracy with those....not a bad thing either....a reall get up & go.....i guess the orient auto would be the best....


----------



## BlueKnight (Oct 29, 2009)

From your choices, I would select the Nautica NST.


----------



## Angelis (Aug 25, 2008)

BlueKnight said:


> From your choices, I would select the Nautica NST.










Impress him with this.

Angelis


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2010)

The Orient any day, quality watch and an auto with power reserve!


----------



## kc104 (May 1, 2009)

I wonder if I could get this in the UK, if so what kind of price it is on for. I have searched for it in the UK but can not find it


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

You could have a peek at the Chase Durer site?

Mike


----------



## desk hog (Nov 21, 2009)

I'd go with the Orient but I have been thinking of buying a Zodiac seadragon but I thought I had read some bad reviews of their quality?


----------



## Angelis (Aug 25, 2008)

desk hog said:


> I'd go with the Orient but I have been thinking of buying a Zodiac seadragon but I thought I had read some bad reviews of their quality?


Trust Orient! You will be shocked at the quality, and great movement...for so little...better than the Zodiac!

YouTube review!:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2EAOTYcQiA8

Angelis


----------



## Paulus (Nov 12, 2009)

Of that lot the orient for quality and functionality although I don't like the styling much

Personally I'd probably be looking at a Seiko flightmaster quartz, SNAB69, SNAB65, maybe SNA411 at a stretch to the budget


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2010)

desk hog said:


> I'd go with the Orient but I have been thinking of buying a Zodiac seadragon but I thought I had read some bad reviews of their quality?


Theyre owned by Fossil now, theyre nice looking watches but the Orient will be far superior.


----------



## bugnbuz (Jan 13, 2010)

I would prefer the Orient! :thumbsup:


----------



## kc104 (May 1, 2009)

Ok, guys, thanks for all the advice.

Now don't go crazy, but, I went for the ...

Invicta pro diver 8926.

Now, of course my heart was with the orient, but it was nearly 3 times the price, and because I did not know if I would even get it (delivering to a hotel with UK credit card) I went for the 70 dollar option. I still don't know if I am going to get it, we will have to wait and see.

I have seen mixed reviews on this watch. I think the general gist is - if you get one that is not faulty then it should keep good time and serve you well. I hope I do. Any guys out there with the 8926!


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

kc104 said:


> ... have not come across Stuhrling or swiss legend yet.


I bought a Stuhrling Original (Voyager II GMT) off Amazon, and sent it back the next business day. Inexcusable quality control failures, and a doofus design you shouldn't find on a "$795 MSRP" watch.


----------



## rambutan (May 7, 2010)

nautica plus swiss legend


----------



## ibaranenko (Apr 10, 2010)

The Orient is a winner....go for it!


----------

